# A set of night lamps



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, colleagues.
Some months ago I posted this http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/94914-lamp-forest.html.
Now I have finished the project. During its execution I used several different techniques to make the wooden rings for the lamps shades. Basically I used some wooden scrap which is now mentioned very often in the forum. MDF, pine, cedar, maple, chinese sticks, steel pipe scrap and even plastic lids for butter jars are involved. Digging out in google I found a safety zone for bulbs that I thought could be useful for some of us. 
Amazingly, the push buton switches were the most expensive parts for my night lamps.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

A very nice use of available materials.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Lots of pictures regarding to the process are left in the bin. Here are few more.

Three coats of nitro primer and two coats of poly varnish were applied by my wife.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That's making something out of almost nothing.

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you have some seriously creative talent Alexis..

.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Dang good job!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great result, Alexis...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nicely done Alexis


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Plus 1 what everybody said.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Fantastic!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nifty use of scrap material. The rings are particularly creative!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Good post on the use of the pipe for shaping the rings. Well done.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

That is great Alexis, yet another wonder.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you all, guys.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

I also liked those lamps. Congrats. :smile:


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very creative, Alexis. Well done.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Alexis my friend, Your creativity never ceases to amaze me as well as numerous others in the Router Forums - as is evidenced by the responses thus far. Your photographic documentation is very good and the step-by-step is extremely well done! Thanks for sharing that. Also, I have never seen that safety chart!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

JFPNCM said:


> Good post on the use of the pipe for shaping the rings. Well done.


Hello, Jon.

Using 3mm MDF was not a problem to make the rings. When I used solid wood I needed to soak the small slats into boiling water to speed up the process. These were nicer than the firsts ones.

In the near future I'll make conical lamp shades using two differents steel pipe diameters that I already have in my garage. Maybe the style will be something different.

Having opinions from Oliver, Angie, Otis, Mike, Stick, you and others is an honor for me. Thank you all.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm always impressed by your simple solutions to problems Alexis. Well done.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I'm always impressed by your simple solutions to problems Alexis. Well done.


I agree. Well done sir.


----------

